# Dell Vostro 1500 - Device Error Code Base System Device



## mansoorazeemi (Feb 23, 2008)

After complete Disk format, my Dell Vosto 1500 Laptop has comeup with some error.
Checking via device manager shows three devices not properly installed.
the follwoing error report generated while running an utility tool/software dowloaded from Dell support website:
*********
Problem Devices Device Error Code Base System Device
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0AF0 Base System Device
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0BF0 Base System Device PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0CF0
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_14F1000F&REV_1000\4&CE4CBCD&0&0102
 Network Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10218086&REV_02\4&AB208E&0&00E1
errormsg
Problem Devices Device Error Code Base System Device
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0AF0 Base System Device
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0BF0 Base System Device PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_12\4&28D6DE3B&0&0CF0
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_14F1000F&REV_1000\4&CE4CBCD&0&0102
 Network Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10218086&REV_02\4&AB208E&0&00E1
*************
system Info:

VOSTRO 1500 15.4 WXGA TRUE LIFE
V1500 CORE 2 DUO T5270 1.40GHZ, 800, 2M
2048 MB 667 MHZ DUAL-CHANNEL DDR2 SDRAM
INTEL? PRO WIRELESS 3945 802.11A/B/G MIN
HARD DRIVE 120GB SERIAL ATA (5400RPM)
FIXED INTERNAL 8X DVD+/-RW DRIVE

please help me out with drivers/etc to solve the problem.

Regards
Azeemi


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open up device manager and check for any yellow or red errors to identify the Device Drivers you need. 

Then go Here,to download the drivers(if in US).


----------



## mansoorazeemi (Feb 23, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Open up device manager and check for any yellow or red errors to identify the Device Drivers you need.
> 
> Then go Here,to download the drivers(if in US).



Thanks Dear!
I tried with all of these drivers available at DELL support website but problem still persists


----------



## the_oblivious (Feb 23, 2008)

That's related with the Media card reader, try downloading and installing this file 

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R141246&SystemID=VOS_N_1500&servicetag=&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=13405&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=188377


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 23, 2008)

the_oblivious said:


> That's related with the Media card reader, try downloading and installing this file
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R141246&SystemID=VOS_N_1500&servicetag=&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=13405&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=188377



That driver is also included in the link I provided. It's under "Chipset"...LOL

This is why I said to check the device manager, all the drivers you need are there at the link provided, mansoorazeemi just needs to figure out what is what, try using google.


----------



## wizcat (Apr 26, 2009)

*Drivers don't fix this but Dell BIOS upgrade will*

This one's not as easy as some others in this forum think- even if you install (in order!) all the device drivers listed after logging in with your Vostros 1500 service tag from Dell's website it won't cure this mess if you're reinstalling XP OS. Here's the problem / solution:
1st: device drivers have to be installed in order after OS reinstall. Was skeptical here too but first try didn't go in order and ended up with the same problem with "base system devices" described here. The driver download page should have a link to a doc that describes the recommended install order. Follow it. This will get rid of most of those "base system" device errors and just leave you unable to see /activate your wireless mini-card
2nd: If you still don't see your wireless mini-card, (in device mgr be sure to click view-> hidden devices) look up the model you have either via the service tag or by pulling the slot cover off the bottom of the laptop & look at the card. Install the lastest driver for your card from Dell's list. 
3rd: The last unknown device should be "network controller". This puppy has no id and no way to identify it except for an I/O address. Big help there. Why? The minicard is a subdevice of the Broadcom 440x 10/100 wired nic card. The Broadcom card device driver (originally written for Vista OS ?) alone doesn't support the minicard. You need the Dell Vostros 1500 system BIOS upgrade to enable both cards to run. Does Dell say anything about this on the driver page? Nope, but it fixed the problem after 3 weeks of dinking around  trying to identify the correct network drivers. They must make a lot of money off tech support with this one!


----------

